# Lynskey frames truly heavier than most/all Ti frames?



## mtnbikerva1

I am in the middle of buying a Ti gravel bike. Two of the companies I have been dealing with claim that the Linskey frames are very heavy and that I should buy at lightspeed frame instead. They sell both but....
Is it because they make more selling Litespeed, or is it truly a better frame? I am 6”1’ 175.
Thank you


----------



## Marc

For a gravel bike, weight matters less...although it could be argued that roadie's obsession with weight is a bit over-the-top in general anyway.

My Carver was OEM'd by Lynskey. Nice frame. Not light (frame is 4lbs ish, although it needs noted that it has slider dropouts and not more traditional ones). But that doesn't matter much. Over on BikeForums there's gent in the Gravel-sub that has the Litespeed ti gravel bike that likes it AFAIK.


----------



## Rashadabd

My understanding is that the Litespeed is a decent weight, not sure about the Lynseky since I have never seen one in person. I have seen the Litespeed and it's nice ride. You really can't go wrong with that one. Outdoors and Gravelcyclist.com gave the Lynskey R260 high marks too if I am recalling correctly. If a lightweight Ti gravel bike is what you are after though, it's the Moots Routt RSL that you should be looking at. I have a major crush on that bike currently.


----------



## Peter P.

WHATEVER the weight difference is, it's irrelevant.

For example: You weigh 175lbs. . For the sake of argument, let's say your "new" Lynskey weighs 19lbs. . The total package, which is really what you're hauling up the hills, accelerating in the sprints, etc., weighs 194lbs.

Now let's say one of those two other companies dissin' the Lynksey's weight, claim their frame is a whopping 1lb. lighter than the Lynskey. So their complete bike with you on the saddle weighs 193lbs.

That's a WHOLE 0.5% weight savings. Do you really think that's a meaningful weight savings?!

The other two companies are B.S.'ing you. But weight is easily measured, and easily shown to the consumer as a selling point.

Frankly, I'd ignore the other two brands as whoever is claiming them as superior isn't very bright. I'd buy the Lynskey and tell the salespeople to prove to you with math how much faster the lighter bike will make you, or go pound sand.


----------



## Rashadabd

FWIW, Ti gravel bikes and gravel bikes in general can easily climb into the 22lb+ range from what I have seen. So, he is probably talking about a bigger difference than 1lb. The point about weight mattering less than we think and being used as a gimmick is still extremely valid though. More on the Moots:

Featured Bike: Jeremiah Gantzer's 17lb Moots Routt RSL Gravel Bike - Gravel Cyclist: The Gravel Cycling Experience


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's the weight for a Litespeed. I am sure you can find something on the Lynskey if you search long enough.

https://bikerumor.com/2018/01/19/litespeed-gravel/


----------



## mtnbikerva1

Any truth to the quality of the Lynskey tubes being less quality than litespeed or most other frames or is it BS?


----------



## Rashadabd

mtnbikerva1 said:


> Any truth to the quality of the Lynskey tubes being less quality than litespeed or most other frames or is it BS?


That sounds really suspicious to me. I don't know anyone that personally owns one, but plenty of people rave about them online and in reviews to make me question that one. The guy on Gravelcyclist couldn't say enough good things about their bikes. Maybe google that specific phrase/issue or ask around on gravel riding forum????


----------



## Rashadabd




----------



## Rashadabd




----------



## Rashadabd

Again, Moots is my personal builder of choice when it comes to Ti gravel, but Lynskey and Litespeed seem legit too:


----------



## Rashadabd




----------



## Marc

Rashadabd said:


> [video=youtube;GzrOUoY 7PYo]https:// www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzrOUoY7PYo[/video]


With the ProGR. Don't get me wrong, it is a nice bike...but you can probably get the same ride characteristics with 3/2.5 pipe of the same cross-section. 6/4 is just running up the price. 

My Carver is OEM'd by Lynskey, based off their GR250 (but with slider dropouts)

https://imgur.com/6LIRuwd

https://imgur.com/DruZ6Ez

Oh...and setup for Shimano's new Direct Mount system (rather than Ye Olde RD hanger):

https://imgur.com/Wb2DULN
https://imgur.com/AqZ7rN0
https://imgur.com/VEhAK6z

Something I honestly don't get why more frames use on road.


Was originally going to get a Lynskey GR250...but night of buying they jacked up their price and went off sale....Found Carver and went that away and have been a happy clam.

Ti Gravel Grinder - Carver Bikes


----------



## Rashadabd

Nothing wrong with Carver either and you get great value for the price. The moral of the story is, there are a bunch of great options out there, just do your homework and get what you prefer and don't let others scare you off if you feel strongly about it.


----------

